# sandwürmer graben wie???



## aalkiller (11. Juli 2004)

hallo​;+ wer kann mal ein paar bilder von seinem *sandwurm grabewerzeug* ins netz stellen? möchte dieses jahr selber meine sandwürmer graben da sie mir im laden zu teuer sind. auch eine kleine anleitung wäre nicht schlecht. damit ich nicht ganz so doof beim ersten grabeversuch dastehe. wenn dann einer noch einen tip geben könnte wo ich es im raum eckernförde oder kiel ausprobieren sollte dann wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.​


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

Ich denke mal du meinst Watwürmer !?

Schau mal HIER !


----------



## aalkiller (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

nein ich meine nicht die wattwürmer sonder den seeringelwurm (kneifer) die werden mit großen schotterforken gegraben.


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

Ahh...!
Also das gezielte Seeringelwurm-suchen lohnt sich hier bei mir nicht.
Vereinzelt habe ich mal welche beim plümpern gefunden.
Vereinzelt findet man sie wenn man im Spülsaum Steine umdreht.


----------



## Chrisi04 (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

Also ich lese überall in der Ostsee Plümpern.
Ich suche mir meine Würmer da auch immer mit nem Spaten.
Habe mir dazu ein Sieb gebaut. ca.40x60cm, das lege ich auf den Grund, 
kippe den Sand darein und dann wie die alten Goldgräber. :q 
Als Boden habe ich ein Lochblech verwendet und der Rahmen ist aus Holz.
Hat mir bisher immer ganz gute erfolge beim suchen gebracht. #v


----------



## Agalatze (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

also gezielt seeringler zu finden ist garnicht leicht glaube ich. 
habe aber keine ahnung davon.
ich weiss nur dass sie zur laichzeit im frühjahr am strand zu finden sind.
da sieht man dann auch die möwen wie die verrückten kreisen.
und dann kannst du sie einfach einsammeln. da hast du auch händevoll nach kurzer zeit. das war bei mir in dazendorf ein paarmal der fall.

mehr kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen.

gruß agalatze


----------



## aalkiller (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

die seeringelwürmer in der laichzeit sind meines wissens nicht zum angeln zu gebrauchen , weil sie zu weich sind und ich würde jetzt gerne würmer graben wollen.​


----------



## Agalatze (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

das war auch der witz an der sache. die gekauften haben besser gefangen...
ob das am laich liegt ???


----------



## IjmTex (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

Hallo Aalkiller,

man nehme ganz einfach eine Forke oder anders gesagt eine Grabegabel zum Seeringler stechen. Die Zinken sollten allerdings aus Edelstahl sein. Erstens rosten sie nicht und zweitens fällt der Schlick von diesen besser ab. Desweiteren sollte man noch ein zusätzlichen Griff in der Mitte des Stiels, zwecks Erleichterung beim Graben, montieren. Diesen Griff kann man in vielen Gartencentern kaufen. Nennt sich "Ziehgriff" und ist von der Firma Gardena.

Wichtig für das Graben nach Seeringlern ist, daß man tiefer gräbt als nach Wattwürmern. Besonders erfolgreich ist man dort, wo der Boden mit Meerestorf durchsetzt ist. Dies ist der Lieblingsaufenthaltplatz der Kneifer. Deswegen bewahrt man die Seeringler auch in Meerestorf auf. Die Einheimischen wissen meist, wo man solche Bodenstruktur vorfindet.

Gruß IjmTex

Stelle am Wochenende mal ein paar Fotos der Grabegabel mit Ziehgriff hier ins Board!!!


----------



## aalkiller (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

nein bei uns sind nur sehr wenig seeringelwürmer im watt das lohnt sich nicht. wattwürmer geht. deswegen muß ich an die ostsee, dort ist es mit den ringler besser. habe vor zwei wochen einen angler aus kiel getroffen welcher genügend würmer hatte(500gr), welche er in 2 stunden gegraben hat, doch die stelle wollte er nicht preisgeben. :c


----------



## IjmTex (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

Hoi Aalkiller,

wie versprochen hier die Fotos von der Grabegabel sowie von dem sogenannten Ziehgriff.

Der Ziehgriff ist wirklich beim Graben eine große Erleichterung. Man kann allerdings auch den Stiel der Forke etwas kürzen um besser graben zu können, wie ich es schon öfters bei profesionellen holländischen Wattwurmstechern gesehen habe.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## aalkiller (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

@IjmTex
meine grabegabel zum *Wattwürmer graben * hat nicht nur zähne aus edelstahl sondern auch der stiel ist aus edelstahl, denn nichts ist schlimmer als wenn der stiel nach zweimaligen stechen abbricht und man dann nach hause fahren muß.
Doch einen ziehgriff werde ich mir auch mal besorgen, wenn das eine erleichterung für den rücken ist.
aber zum seeringelwürmer (mottwürmer,kneifer) graben scheint keiner eine anleitung oder bilder zu haben. werden von den brandundgsangler wohl nur in fachgeschäften gekauft.


----------



## IjmTex (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

Hoi Kai,

das mit dem Edelstahlstiel ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Könnte mir auch gefallen.

Das Beschreiben der Technik beim Graben ist echt schwierig, weil normalerweise immer andere Bedingungen beim Graben vorherrschen und somit eigentlich auch die Technik immer leicht verändert wird. Das Beste ist über eine längere Zeit den "Wattwurm-Profis" zuzuschauen. So habe ich es auch immer gemacht. Da lernt man wirklich am meisten und kann sich vieles abschauen. Müßte bei Euch in Schleswig-Holstein doch auch Stellen geben, wo vermehrt Wattwurm-Stecher auftreten, denen man es etwas abgewinnen kann. Sonst gibt es nur eins; testen und nochmals testen!!! Du wirst sehen, von Mal zu Mal wird es immer besser und auch das Finden der erfolgreichen Stellen ist irgendwann überhaupt kein Problem mehr.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

Seeringelwürmer kannst Du selber graben. Am besten ist es in Flüssen mit Mischboden (Stein und Sandboden), die Brackwasser haben. Allerdings sind die Würmer meist nicht länger als 5 cm und sehr weich. Fest bekommst sie durch feuchten Seesand! Ich grabe mir meine einfach mit einer einfachen Bauschaufel und werfe den Sand dann in ein Sieb. Übrig bleiben dann nur große Steine,Muscheln und Würmer. Sammle meine in der Trave.

Stellen werde ich allerdings nicht verraten, da sich das Sammeln dort in der Grauzone befindet und wenn mehr dort buddeln, es evtl. verboten wird!

Such mal in Segelhäfen, dort findest die Kneifer immer.

Seeringelwürmer fangen auch super im Süßwasser!


----------



## aalkiller (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

@Bellyboatangler
endlich mal einer der jedenfalls schon mal seeringler gegraben hat. die würmer die ich bei den anderen anglern gesehen habe waren aber länger als 5cm, und die haben sie am ostseestrand gegraben. aber kannst du nicht mal ein foto von deinem sieb ins netz stellen, hast du das selber gebaut und welche maschenweite hat es?


----------



## Chrisi04 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*



			
				Chrisi04 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich lese überall in der Ostsee Plümpern.
> Ich suche mir meine Würmer da auch immer mit nem Spaten.
> Habe mir dazu ein Sieb gebaut. ca.40x60cm, das lege ich auf den Grund,
> kippe den Sand darein und dann wie die alten Goldgräber. :q
> ...



Zu der Maschenweite sind 4,5mm

Bilder vom meinem Sieb kann ich zurzeit nicht zur  Verfügung stellen, lassen sich nicht hochladen  #c


----------



## HighEel (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

Hi Kai,

ich habe letztes Jahr im Herbst oben auf Laesö/Ostsee/DK erstmalig Seeringelwürmer in erkläglicher Menge und Größe gegraben. Die Stelle war am Rande einer Furt zwischen Inselufer und einer vorgelagerten Insel die- je nach Tide (dort oben ca. 0,3-0,5m) - etwa 0,5-1,0m tief ist. Dort hatte ich die letzten 20 Jahre sonst immer Wattwürmer gegraben bzw. geplümpert. Vereinzelt war auch mal ein Kneifer dabei (auch mal ein großer), aber das waren eigentlich immer Ausnahmen. Nach dem letzten heißen Sommer ist die Situation dort offensichtlich umgekippt. Die Wattis sind verschwunden bzw nur vereinzelt im tieferen Bereich anzutreffen während die Randzonen nun Unmengen Seeringler beherbergen. Der Boden in diesem Bereich ist nicht mehr sandig, sondern schlickig, z.T. mit einem Algenbelag überzogen (war früher eben nicht so). Die Würmer verraten sich durch lauter kleine Löcher von ca. 3 - 5mm Durchmesser im Abstand von ca. 5cm.

Ich habe als Grabetechnik eine Methode gewählt, wie sie wohl auch die dänischen Sandormschürfer anwenden (hatte ich mal in einer Angelzeitung gelesen): Bei Niedrigwasser (ablandiger Wind u./o. Ebbe) habe ich mir einen trockengefallenen Randbereich mit reichlich kleinen Löchern gesucht und dort zunächst einen L-förmigen Graben von 1,5 - 2 Gabeltiefen mit 1,5 - 2m Schenkellänge ausgehoben (Ich benutze übrigens seit einigen Jahren wieder eine Normalstahlgrabegabel mit Eschenholzstiel, allerdings aus einem Handwerkershop, zugegeben etwas teurer, dafür haltbar. Vorher hatte ich ein Blenderteil aus Edelstahl aus dem Baumarkt die mir beim Buddeln weggeknackt ist, und zwar im metallischen Bereich!) Dieser Graben führt dazu, dass der Grabebereich, nämlich das Quadrat, welches die beiden Schenkel bilden, drainiert wird und man sich beim Buddeln nicht so abplagen muß. Und dann geht das so, als wenn man ein Beet im Garten umgräbt: Gabelstich neben Gabelstich ausheben, hinwerfen, zerteilen, Seeringler einsacken (so ca. 1-2 pro Gabelstich und wirklich in Angelladengröße) usw, usf.. Macht direkt Laune. 

Nun willst Du vermutlich nicht mal eben ein paar hundert Kilometer abreissen, mit der Fähre übersetzen, um auf einer einsamen dänischen Insel ein paar Seeringelwürmer zu buddeln. Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle jetzt eine Ecke an der Ostsee suchen die 

1. flach ist,

2. wenig Wasseraustausch hat, damit es dort

3. schlickig und moderig ist, bloß nicht sandig oder gar kiesig

4. und voller kleiner Löcher ist.

Vielleicht gibt es ja dort, wo Du die auskunftsfreudigen "Angelkollegen" getroffen hast, irgendwo so eine Ecke?

Grüsse HighEel

NB: Was macht der Aal im Kanal? Vor 2 Wochen soll es dort noch eher ruhig zugegangen sein. Wollte kommende Woche erstmalig los. Köder wie gehabt? Kanalmitte mit Tebo o. Bienenmade?


----------



## aalkiller (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

@Chrisi04





> Als Boden habe ich ein Lochblech verwendet und der Rahmen ist aus Holz


habe ich bei deinem ersten posting wohl überlesen, aber mit dem lochblech ist ja eine super sache ist bestimmt stabil genug wenn man eine forke voller sand und steine reinwirft.

@HighEel
auch dir vielen dank für deine tipps werde schon eine stelle finden, denn bei uns am nok sind noch viele rentner welche früher selber seeringler gegraben haben und ich denke das ich den einen oder anderen mal ein paar tipps entlocken kann, doch da der aal momentan nicht richtig läuft, trifft man diese jetzt auch nicht am kanal. wenn du zum kanal fahren solltest dann probier auch mal wattwurm oder garnele  momentan ist es mit dem aal wie gesagt sehr bescheiden. werde heute noch mal zur elbe fahren und es dort mal probieren.


----------



## babsi (21. September 2010)

*AW: sandwürmer wie aufbewahren???*

Moin,

wie kann man Sandwürmer über eine längere Zeit aufbewahren ( 1 Woche und länger )


----------



## Ayla (24. September 2010)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

Moin,
ich grabe fast immer  selbst . In Kiel gibt es einen Händler
der vernünftige verkauft .Ist ne Frechheit was einige Händler
verkaufen .
 Meine Fangerfolge geben mir 
recht . Finde ca.60-70Stk pro Stunde .Nur die Sandwürmer
gibts halt nicht überall .Es sind oft nur Stellen von 1m
im Durchmesser und runterrum ist nur schwarzer stinkender Boden . Es wird dir auch kein erfolreicher Wurmgraber die
guten Stellen verraten .Sorry.Probieren und nochmals
probieren .Selbst im Hochsommer hältere ich sie problemlos
2 Wo an derSauerstoffpumpe.,im Winter sind 4-5 Wo. kein Problem .Beim Hältern wird man anfangs auch seine Fehler machen ,
aber man lernt aus seinen Fehlern .Ich füttere die Würmer sogar .
Stelle morgen nochmal ein Foto von meiner Ausrüstung rein .

Ayla#h


----------



## Ayla (24. September 2010)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

http://img186.*ih.us/img186/4631/s5002452.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


Hier das Bild .#hAyla

Das ist die richtige Grabeforke.(mit Eisenstange)


----------



## babsi (24. September 2010)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

Moin Ayla,

danke für Deine Antwort. Mit dem Finden der Sandwürmer ist es sicherlich nicht so einfach wie mit den Wattwürmern.
Ich hatte welche in Dänemark gekauft. Die heißen hier übrigens Borsteorm. Die hatte ich in einen 10 Ltr. Eimer mit Seewasser gehältert und mit einer Aquariumpumpe für Sauerstoff gesorgt. Am nächsten Tag waren sie kaputt.
Ich nehme an, dass sie nicht ganz frisch waren.
Werde sie mir nächstes Mal auch in Kiel kaufen, wenn ich mal wieder da bin. Ich nehme an, Du haßt die Würmer bei dem Angelgeschäft mit dem Anfangsbuchstaben "G" gekauft.
Vor zwei Wochen habe am Damm nach Kegnaes/DK nach Würmer gegraben und mir dabei einen Nerv eingeklemmt.|gr:
Das ist heute noch nicht weg. Deshalb werde ich mir die nächsten Würmer erstmal kaufen.


----------



## Ayla (25. September 2010)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

Hallo Werner ,
gekaufte Sandw.habe ich noch nie gehältert .Kann mir auch
vorstellen , das die gekauften Sandw.(sind ja gezüchtet)das
Ostseewasser nicht so gut vertragen .Kenne den Salzgehalt
aus den Zuchtbecken (Holland)nicht. Mit dem G hast du recht .
Hab mir letztes Jahr 2 x welche in Raisdorf geholt .Die hälfe
war nach 1-2 Std.kaputt .In Holtenau hatte ich ähnliches Pech!?
  Ayla#h


----------



## babsi (26. September 2010)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

Moin Ayla,

das man die Sandwürmer (SW) züchten kann war mir auch nicht bekannt. Wenn Du die SW hälters nimmst Du doch sicherlich Seewasser dazu. Tauscht Du das Wasser dann auch öfters mit frischen Seewasser aus, wie ich es bei den Wattwürmern mache und füllst Du den Boden des Behältnisses mit Seesand (ca. 10 cm) auf? Als ich laß, daß Du die SW fütterst, mußte ich erstmal lachen. Mit was fütterst Du die SW? Kann man auch Wattwürmer füttern?|kopfkrat
Danke für Deine Antworten.


----------



## Ayla (28. September 2010)

*AW: sandwürmer graben wie???*

Werner du hast Post!!
#hAyla


----------

